# Carp Recipe



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

cut head off and gut carp
stuff with dog crap
grill for 1 hour
throw away the carp and eat the crap


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

thats awsome, my grandpa was hell bent on eating a carp once, he cleaned it and baked it whole, his report after tasting it was
"it didn't taste right"


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Fried Carp*

I tried carp one time. We were at Tucker Town Dam years ago fishing for stripers. No luck on Stripers but we caught a ton of carp. We gave them to some mexicans that were amazed at the number and size we were catching. The old mexican said his entire family ate them.

The next day we caught more carp. A warden came down and asked who caught these fish. I said; I did. He made me pull them up and accused me of foul hooking these fish. A big argument followed but I did not get a ticket. He asked me what I was going to do with the fish. I told him there was a Mexican family that came down daily to pick them up. Well, the man never showed. I took the fish home and cleaned them. I could not get a fillet so I just chunked the meat up and soaked them in salt water for several hours. I then proceded to fry them up. The first few pieces were not too bad but then I bit into a piece that tasted really bad. I can't explain it but it was extremely bad. 

No more carp for me!!!

Mullet


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Smoke them...*

My buddy and I have smoked just about every fish available in Md - and one of THE BEST surprisingly was carp! Small ones of up to 5 lbs were the best.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Fillet*

How did you fillet them? If I remember correctly, it has been years ago, deosn't the bone structure in a carp make it difficult to fillet them?

Mullet


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i cant believe you guys do this


----------



## prater1 (Dec 3, 2005)

A very boney fish. Never ate or cleaned one, but I hear of people eating them. The colder the water, the better the taste. Smoking them is the popular method. Me, I'll stick to flounder and crappie.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

if you rearrange the letters in 'carp' it can be made out to be 'crap', maybe someone misplaced the two letters in naming the fish

i believe in some asian cultures, carps are known to have healing or health benefits...

I think the first sushi originated from china and it was from a carp (I might be wrong on this one, someone please confirm).


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Used to work with a fella who loved to eat carp. The key for him was to clean, cut head, gut and then soak that whole fish in milk for 24 hours. He then baked it in the oven with potatoes, other veggies, herbs, and olive oil. I tried it that way and, well, its still carp. But edible.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to the International Market near you, most of the ones with a good Seafood Section (typically the best place to buy seafood IMHO) will have carp they are actually selling.....$1.99 LB last time I looked


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Carp are not native to the US. In most of europe, they are raised for food. I have an uncle in europe that works on a fishfarm in Hungary and carp is what they raise. German imigrants brought carp here in the early 1900's and stocked lakes and ponds with them so we too could enjoy their favorite food fish. The rest is history. My parents imigrated here from Hungary in 1957 and when I was a kid, we ate everything we caught. (we were poor) We ate carp, suckers, redhorse, bullhead, anything. I'm alot more selective now.


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> cut head off and gut carp
> stuff with dog crap
> grill for 1 hour
> throw away the carp and eat the crap


That is a good one! I really needed that bro thanks.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

anytime


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I'll ask one of my old Louisianna cracker buddies for his carp recipie. He used to make carp balls. They spoon the meat off the carp to avoid MOST of the bones. I think they cook them in a simiiar way some Florida crackers make gar balls. I ate his carp dish and it was good. That [email protected] of course didn't let me know I was eating carp until afterwards. I agree mostly. Give me the turd over the carp any day. Perfect example is that when I was in CO most told me to kill all carp caught as they were intorduced and killing off the trout. Since they said kill, not make a fine dish, I assume most find them tasty enough for Fishinaddiction's recipie


----------

